

Ask HN: Best jQuery resources? - sayemm

I'm learning jQuery now and thought I'd ask if you guys have any sites/books/resources in mind that have helped or any other useful tools too.<p>I've been going through the docs on jquery.com and also this sitepoint ebook that was posted a while ago: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1506274<p>Thanks
======
MisterWebz
<http://jqfundamentals.com/book/book.html>

~~~
sayemm
thanks mister

------
kaylarose
I think <http://www.learningjquery.com/> is one of the better (besides the
official site) all-around jQuery site. You can filter posts by
beginner/intermediate/advanced to meet your skill level.

14 Days of jQuery series is pretty good too. <http://jquery14.com/>

Also, stay away from things like "30 Most Amazing jQuery Plugins to Make Your
Site Mind-Blowing-ly Awesome".

~~~
sayemm
bookmarked. awesome sites, thank you very much kayla

------
modality
<http://jqapi.com> has a better search feature than api.jquery.com (handy when
you're looking for functions like each() and is())

~~~
sayemm
ah pretty handy, thanks dude

------
candre717
This is great. Thanks for asking this question, because I am finding these
recommendations to be a resource, too.

~~~
sayemm
no problem! gotta love how helpful the HN community is, it really takes me
back sometimes

------
kingsidharth
jQuery documentation is the best: <http://docs.jquery.com/Main_Page>

~~~
sayemm
thanks, awesome - that's what i've been going through so far

i know javascript/DOM, was just putting this out there to dig around for any
other cool resources/tools some of you might be using

------
DanielBMarkham
Here's the last ones recommended on HN. Some other good ones here.

I added in a good Javascript book -- JQuery is awesome, but you have to be
careful with performance issues.

[http://www.hn-books.com/#B0=89&B1=119&BC=2&EC=0&...](http://www.hn-
books.com/#B0=89&B1=119&BC=2&EC=0&FC=0&QC=0&Name=Daniel)

~~~
sayemm
thanks dan

